# Buying yarn on line



## Nlspier (Dec 12, 2016)

Can anyone suggest good sources to buy yarn on-line? We don't have a local yarn shop in my area, and I'd like to find a little more variety of yarns than at the chain stores. Resonable prices would be helpful too. I seem to remember a discussion about this in the past, and someone mentioned a good source, possibly from Turkey?

Thanks for any suggestions, and for all the interesting and helpful ideas everyone so generously shares!


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I have bought from Knit Picks. The yarn is good and affordable. And, they have sales & closeouts, as do Webs and Paradise fibers.


----------



## bearwme1 (Dec 8, 2016)

Eat sleep knit is awesome and you get your products within 3 days of ordering ????????????????????


----------



## Ladybeetle (Aug 23, 2013)

Yarn Paradise also known as Ice Yarns in Turkey. Great prices, a huge selection. Sometimes the quality is a bit spotty - not often, but twice (out of I don't know how many orders: a lot) I've had problems with yarn received.


----------



## Fredslie (Jun 27, 2014)

Webs and Jimmy Bean's Wool are good places too.


----------



## Nlspier (Dec 12, 2016)

Thank you so much! This is more info than I had expected to get, and so fast! I also feel much better trying ordering from sources other knitters have used.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

WEBS Mary Maxim Craftsy


----------



## gnendeljudith (Aug 8, 2011)

hi,,, if you are looking for top of the line good quality yarn i suggest purl soho or miss babs


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

ilmacheryl said:


> I have bought from Knit Picks. The yarn is good and affordable. And, they have sales & closeouts, as do Webs and Paradise fibers.


All of the above.


----------



## anniebonannie (Dec 17, 2013)

Smiley's Yarns in Brooklyn are great!


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi, I understand a lot of persons purchase the regular Red Heart yarn from Walmart and it's a good buy. 

I use a #3 weight yarn (sometimes called "Sport" but sometimes it's sold as #2 yarn, rather thin). I now purchase all my yarn from Knit Picks.com - they have a good selection and good prices. I have purchased from Yarn Paradise and gotten very quick service. Their yarn is cheaper and delivery more expensive - comes out about the same. I'm happier with Knit Picks.


----------



## kkj824 (Sep 3, 2012)

For me it depends on what it is being used for. Ice yarns from Turkey is great. I have never gotten bad yarn. I live in USA in iowa. I have ordered from them on Friday or Saturday, and gotten it by early wensday morning. Knit picks, Mary maxim are also good but delivery is turtle express.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

My go-to's are Herrschners and Mary Maxim. They both carry yarns that I am familiar with, shipping usually within a week and are a reasonable price. I get sale notices in my inbox from both. (just got a notice from Mary Maxim in my inbox as I'm typing this).
Other than that I buy from Walmart. There is a yarn and craft shop in the next town but I can't afford their prices!


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

These are the two I would recommend.
Webs and Jimmy Beans


Fredslie said:


> Webs and Jimmy Bean's Wool are good places too.


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

I would add "Little Knits" to the list to check out. They have wonderful prices on quality yarn at times.


----------



## charlottecat (Nov 21, 2016)

I believe all of the yarn manufacturers and distributors have websites on which you can buy their yarn, plus there are a lot of discount sites that sell what are probably overruns or discontinued yarns. If you know what yarn you want, just google it by name and you'll get a list of all the online sellers.I've used Herschnerr's and have been pleased with them. Also, Amazon sells quite a bit of yarn (what don't they sell!) and their advantage is (aside from good prices and free shipping if you reach a certain amount or have Amazon Prime) that you can read critiques by people who have used the yarn. Amazon is also very good at taking back anything that you feel has been misrepresented or defective. I drool over the prices on Smiley's yarn but you have to buy at least $50 worth and I think all of their yarns are discontinued and some a bit out of date.


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

https://www.jimmybeanswool.com/secure-html/onlineec/yarnsHome.asp



Nlspier said:


> Can anyone suggest good sources to buy yarn on-line? We don't have a local yarn shop in my area, and I'd like to find a little more variety of yarns than at the chain stores. Resonable prices would be helpful too. I seem to remember a discussion about this in the past, and someone mentioned a good source, possibly from Turkey?
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions, and for all the interesting and helpful ideas everyone so generously shares!


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Little Knits http://littleknits.com/


----------



## GigglysGran (Jan 4, 2012)

I buy from Little Knits, shipping frustrates a bit, but always good service, have also used a couple others that I can't remember now, as I try to not shop too,often.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

marciawm said:


> These are the two I would recommend.
> Webs and Jimmy Beans


These are two of my favorites also, but for most of my online orders, Ice Yarns through eBay can't be beat:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR1.TRC0.A0.H0.XIce+Yarns.TRS1&_nkw=Ice+Yarns&_sa

Be sure the listing says, "From Turkey." Anyone can purchase quantity lots of Ice Yarns and resell them; and there are many such sellers on eBay. You want the assurance of quick delivery and a good product, which the small dealers cannot give you.

Click on an individual yarn, then scroll all the way to the bottom of the page for full information on that product. Note that you can select a line that shows all the colors available in that particular yarn.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I have had good experience with Knit Picks.


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

Black Sheep Wool from the UK. I don't know where you live.


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

You don't say where you live? I am in the UK and use Loveknitting.com in the UK as well as Ice yarns in Turkey.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Premier Yarns. They have some yarns on sale/clearance too.


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

I vouch for Ms. Babs too -- awesome yarn but can be a little pricey. Yardage is usually high so it helps paying the price. I had having to join yarn in something like a shawl so when I can get one with 700+yards I don't have to worry about joining. Knit Picks, Little Knits, Jimmy Beans are also excellent options.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

I have had good luck with YarnSupply.com


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

Be sure to check the cost of shipping.


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I use Little Knits a lot. They have close out sales on good quality yarn for often more than half off. I make a lot of slipper socks using 6 and 8 ply (sport and dk weights) sock yarn. It is usually fairly expensive but I have found it there for 30-40% of the price elsewhere. The other day they had a great sale on Chunky Mochi, which I used to make some kids slipper socks. Made great warm cozy socks that the kids loved. Hoping the nylon in the yarn will help them hold up well. They are not the speediest, but they are reliable and I have never had any problem with them.

http://stylesidea.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/snow-flakes.jpg


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

Smileys is a bit high for shipping but I've had good experience with yarn zone and of course yarn paradise
There is also the sheep shed and my pollywogs


----------



## Jasper's Grandma (Apr 8, 2014)

Jimmy Beans Wool and WEBS are my go-to online yarn buying.


----------



## Susanmryan (Jun 17, 2012)

Spotlight or lincraft in Australia


----------



## JackieS (Jul 6, 2011)

If you want some high quality discount yarns, try Little Knits. I've been using them for years and have never been disappointed. They aren't as quick as other places, but easy to deal with and no problems. I also agree that Knit Picks and Webs are fantastic.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I really like Deramores and Wool Warehouse. Great selection and sales!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

I love Nordic Mart. Yarn price is great and shipping costs very low!
Love the yarn and the service is excellent.


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

Nlspier said:


> Can anyone suggest good sources to buy yarn on-line? We don't have a local yarn shop in my area, and I'd like to find a little more variety of yarns than at the chain stores. Resonable prices would be helpful too. I seem to remember a discussion about this in the past, and someone mentioned a good source, possibly from Turkey?
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions, and for all the interesting and helpful ideas everyone so generously shares!


I don't buy a _lot_ of yarn on line, but have ordered from Yarn Paradise several times. There are located in Turkey. Their shipping rates are high, but if you are buying a decent amount of yarn, it can work out less, per skein, than ordering from elsewhere. My most recent project requires 27 skeins of yarn @ 100 gr each. Even with Red Heart bulky yarn, it was more expensive than the Alpaca Bulky from Yarn Paradise (with shipping included). I have been pleased with the quality of the yarns I have purchased from Yarn Paradise, and shipping is only 3-5 days from Turkey to the US.


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

knitting-warehouse.com is a good one.


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

I like knit picks, mainly because I can call them when I can't tell if a color matches/blends with another color, and someone will get the yarn and tell me, or even offer to find a better color blend. I can't do that with Ice Yarns. I order from both places but overall prefer Knit Picks. I live in south Georgia, and I always have the Knit Picks yarn within a week of ordering. My main problem with ordering online is that I don't know what I am getting until I get it.


----------



## Wordbird (Jan 3, 2015)

Here are online yarn suppliers that I use:

http://www.schoolhousepress.com/

www.bartlettyarns.com/

https://halcyonyarn.com/

www.philosopherswool.com/

http://quinceandco.com/


----------



## MattieH (Dec 6, 2016)

Knit Picks, Webs, Purl Soho


----------



## Paula80 (Nov 8, 2016)

I have bought some from Herrschners before and they have a good selection in my opinion.


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

All above mentioned are used. I also use Noble Knits, which has free shipping on everything.


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

Walmart, as mentioned above, Amazon, Joann, Hobby Lobby, Michaels just to mention the first ones that come to mind. If you watch sales, you can get some pretty nice yarns on sale. Michaels has a sale right now on their Caron Cakes - $5.00 a cake.


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

I like Jimmy Bean. You pay for shipping on the first order, but after that you get credits for shipping and for future yarn purchases. Have never been disappointed. I also use loveknitting, deramores, and black sheep all from the UK.


----------



## GrandmaSuzy (Nov 15, 2016)

Annie's is a good source of yarn, too. The prices range from inexpensive to expensive brands. I've ordered from them several times and not been disappointed. If you like kits, Craftsy.com is a great source too. They also have video classes to choose from. 

Suzy in Southern Illinois


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

Webs (yarn.com), Jimmy Beans, Noble Knits (free shipping), Knit Picks.


----------



## grammy Nellie (Aug 17, 2016)

For years I bought yarn frm elann.com. They now sell through Amazon. Prices were fantastic and quality consistently excellent.


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

Online I have shopped the previously mentioned, but I also use Craftsy. 
The prices are great.


----------



## scrapbookbabs (Nov 24, 2014)

I buy at Jimmy Bean Wool. Excellent customer service. You can order online or call them up. They get order out next day. They r located in Reno so I usually get yarn within two days.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Nlspier said:


> Can anyone suggest good sources to buy yarn on-line? We don't have a local yarn shop in my area, and I'd like to find a little more variety of yarns than at the chain stores. Resonable prices would be helpful too. I seem to remember a discussion about this in the past, and someone mentioned a good source, possibly from Turkey?
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions, and for all the interesting and helpful ideas everyone so generously shares!


I was very happy with Deramores. I frequently buy online. I'm planning to buy Kraemer yarn because I have the samples so I know the color and it is American.


----------



## sassy22 (Sep 29, 2012)

https://www.artofyarn.com/


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Eat Sleep Knit

http://www.eatsleepknit.com/


----------



## Ellen36 (Apr 6, 2011)

Deramores in England has $1.00 shipping to the US now until the end of the year. Prices are very reasonable because most of the yarn is on sale at 25% off also now. They have been replenishing as stock has been selling out. They have a great variety of yarn in all weights. Sometimes they have free shipping and always free for an over $50 purchase. Usually takes 10 days with standard shipping.


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

I love Webs (yarn.com). There are discounts on regular priced yarn - 20% on a $60 yarn and/or book order and 25% if you spend $120. They also have a very large selection of discontinued yarns or colors from major brands at deep discount. They also carry a complete line of their own yarns, Valley Yarns, nice quality at reasonable prices. They stand behind what they sell (replaced a broken Knitters Pride needle, no questions asked). Staff is knowledgeable. And if you ever have a chance to go to Northampton, MA, visit their store and backroom. That really is a knitting paradise!


----------



## psharp (Dec 13, 2016)

Little Knits has great deals on luxury yarns, my "go to" on-line shop.


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

I find Jimmy Beans has a great selection in all price ranges.


----------



## wendyinwonderland (Dec 28, 2013)

I buy a lot of yarn on ebay. There are sellers with free shipping. Sometimes I buy just one skein to see what the item is like. If I like it, later I can buy more of the same!


Nlspier said:


> Can anyone suggest good sources to buy yarn on-line? We don't have a local yarn shop in my area, and I'd like to find a little more variety of yarns than at the chain stores. Resonable prices would be helpful too. I seem to remember a discussion about this in the past, and someone mentioned a good source, possibly from Turkey?
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions, and for all the interesting and helpful ideas everyone so generously shares!


----------



## lizzie91001 (Aug 14, 2016)

I have ordered twice from PurlSoho, and both times I received my order the next day. I live in LA and they ship from Orange County, so I suppose that helps.


----------



## Nina (Jan 23, 2011)

I like ordering from Herrschner.I been ordering from them for years they have sales yarn prices are reasonable shipping is quick and they also sell all kinds of supplies books etc.They also sell brand name yarns like lion Brand red heart etc. look overheir site.


----------



## just4brown (Jul 21, 2014)

I have loved all the yarns I have purchased from Ice Yarns in Turkey. The yarn is very inexpensive, the shipping is on the high side but if you do the math, it is still less than what I would have to pay locally. And, the best part, it is at your door 2 days later. That does not happen within the U.S.


----------



## itsmeileen (Jan 10, 2016)

www.craftsy.com
www.knitpicks.com
www.missbabs.com
hot yarns
baerenwolle
www.desertvistadyeworks.com 
Enjoy


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Are you looking for acrylics? Hand dyed? Little Knits often has great discounts on good yarns. Sundara Yarns offers beautiful hand dyed yarn, a different yarn and color each day. Fabulous Yarns offers Art Yarns, a very very nice brand, and there's always some kind of discount. Carol Sunday also has some gorgeous yarns! So many sources, let us know if you're looking for something specific.

http://www.littleknits.com/
http://www.sundarayarn.com/
http://www.fabulousyarn.com/
http://www.sundayknits.com/


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

Herrschners and Mary Maxim.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

My favorites in this order:
1. Jimmy Beans Wool
2. Abundant Yarn Online
3. Webs
4. KnitPicks


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

I also have liked Little Knits for high-end yarns. The shipping costs there have greatly improved, probably from customer request.


----------



## blaiwesk (Aug 11, 2016)

I use lovecrochet.com and loveknitting.com. They always have a coupon deal going and the yarn arrives clean. However I always prefer to actually see and touch the yarn ahead of time so I really know what I'm getting as colors can be a little off online. There is an app to find local yarns in your area to help diversify your choices too. Called knitmap. It's free and might be useful!????Happy shopping!


----------



## clarkfield (Aug 2, 2016)

I only have Walmart in my MN area. I order yarns from willow yarns.com. They have free shipping on your order over $50.00. I receive weekly email with a free pattern. They have great colors, offering many of the same colors in bulky, worsted wt andDK. I have been pleased with the 100% acrylic as well as 100% wool and acrylic/ wool combo.


----------



## JuJuB (Dec 13, 2016)

Have had good results with Joanns.com and LeisureArts.com. Both have sales often and a wide variety of weights, colors and unusual yarns. Bought Red Heart Reflective yarn recently...making ear warmers and neck scarfs that catch the headlights when walking at night. Getting dark sooner in St. Louis. Great for doggie walkers and dedicated joggers. Good experience with both companies.


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

deexer said:


> Be sure to check the cost of shipping.


spot on!


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

I use Little Knits out of Tacoma/Seattle Washington area they are fantastic, quick to ship, good price on shipping and on their yarns and a good variety. They are wonderful to work with.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

First, check out the yarn on Ravelry. On the right-hand side of the page is a link "see all buying options". You can often times compare prices, see special offers, shipping, etc. 

I use LoveKnitting, LittleKnits, Craftsy, KnitPicks and WEBS. I have not used JimmyBeans, but will consider in the future since so many recommend them.


----------



## Cookie1955 (Aug 10, 2015)

Ladybeetle said:


> Yarn Paradise also known as Ice Yarns in Turkey. Great prices, a huge selection. Sometimes the quality is a bit spotty - not often, but twice (out of I don't know how many orders: a lot) I've had problems with yarn received.


Do you know if they ship to Canada?


----------



## judymiss (Jun 26, 2011)

I've found Knitting-Warehouse has great prices and very reasonable shipping costs.

http://www.knitting-warehouse.com/


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

deexer said:


> Be sure to check the cost of shipping.


Along with others, I agree! You don't say where you live, but if it's in Canada the shipping can be quite high. Unfair, I know, but I don't know what to say about that. Look for specials, especially this time of year.

And - welcome from Houston!

Edit: Here's another company I've ordered from. They have very nice yarns and their customer service is great: https://www.paradisefibers.com/collections/yarn

Also, I agree with others that mentioned www.loveknitting.com. Excellent service, often the best price and I can sometimes get free or low priced shipping.

One more thing - take a look at http://expressionfiberarts.com/ Chandi dyes some beautiful yarns. She's had some detractors here, but I've purchased yarn from her many times and it's beautiful. And it doesn't take much of a purchase to get free shipping. Whenever I've had any problems with a purchase, even if it was some time ago, she has always made it right. I love doing business with her, just can't afford to do it all the time...


----------



## Breadcrumb (Apr 15, 2016)

I like to use alpaca yarns, often combined with silk. Fabulous Yarn.com and Blue Sky are my first choices, as they offer an extensive variety of brands. Recently I have been choosin alpaca-silk yarns with a 10-15 % amount of nylon to resist stretch. Also love Manos del Uruguay and Malabrigo for great colors.


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

Yarn Paradise - ordered from Turkey 12 Dec - due to be delivered Scotland 14th Dec - wow! And it is lovely yarn!


----------



## Mauigirl (Nov 12, 2012)

YarnCanada.............free shipping if order is $35 or over or $5 flat rate......very fast service, delivered to the door (and i'm out in the country)


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Breadcrumb said:


> I like to use alpaca yarns, often combined with silk. Fabulous Yarn.com and Blue Sky are my first choices, as they offer an extensive variety of brands. Recently I have been choosin alpaca-silk yarns with a 10-15 % amount of nylon to resist stretch. Also love Manos del Uruguay and Malabrigo for great colors.


Also take a look at http://www.alpacadirect.com/


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

I use KnitPicks, Webs and Willow Yarns, occasionally Mary Maxim and Herschners. Never had a problem with any of these. Though I wish there were more yarn shops around. Always fun to go in and meet new knitters and talk.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

My favorite is Deramores.com. They carry a pretty complete line of Sirdar that is my favorite yarn mfgr. Also King Cole, and lots of others, too. I get good service and shipping is very fast, customer service has been helpful, prices are good, lots of patterns. I have seen some complaints about their shipping, but have experienced none so far. Knitpicks has good prices and yarns, but are not as fast and the assortment is not as large.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Herrschner's. They have a huge variety, and you can buy Willow yarns from them also.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Sign up for a variety of e-mails from different yarn companies. Check out their prices and varities


----------



## Anna B. (Sep 3, 2011)

I live about 20 miles from any yarn stores and the selection at the local Walmart leaves a lot to be desired. I order yarn online from Walmart and pick it up at the store.....no shipping costs!


----------



## jansews (Jan 27, 2015)

I've bought yarn from Yarn Paradise and have been very pleased with the purchases. Yes, the shipping is high, but when you average out the yarn cost and the shipping cost it is very reasonable IMHO. The negative is you have to buy in quantity, not 2 or 3 skeins.


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

I love Little Knits for that very reason. I can buy 1 or 2 or 14 skeins at a time and they always ship promptly and the shipping is very reasonable. They are wonderful on customer service. If you email them for a suggested yarn they are always prompt at getting back to you with something that will work. I think at one time or another they carry just about any brand of yarn you can think of except Red Heart and Caron and some of the other cheaper yarns that places like Walmart, Hobby Lobby and Michaels handle.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

mjs said:


> I was very happy with Deramores. I frequently buy online. I'm planning to buy Kraemer yarn because I have the samples so I know the color and it is American.


Oh yes, Kraemer Yarns! Their yarns are made in America, they have some really nice ones, and right now they're offering 20% off all yarns purchased through their website with the code DECEMBER. Always free shipping!! 
http://www.kraemeryarns.com/yarn/


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Ladybeetle said:


> Yarn Paradise also known as Ice Yarns in Turkey. Great prices, a huge selection. Sometimes the quality is a bit spotty - not often, but twice (out of I don't know how many orders: a lot) I've had problems with yarn received.


Ice Yarns are usually awesome, prices fantastic... however, shipping charges are a bit daunting. The cost of shipping plus cost of yarns combined is still usually much better than can be found locally, even where there are great local sources for yarn.

Other sources: Little Knits http://www.littleknits.com/ 
Joann's http://www.joann.com/ they often have sales...and sometimes shipping is very low.
There are others...but my brain is not able to come up with any names.


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Take a look at Mary Maxim, too.


----------



## smidge1952 (Mar 4, 2013)

Here in the U.K. I find LoveKnitting.com brilliant. They are reasonable, efficient and exceedingly fast. Once I ordered some wool at lunch time and received it the following morning! I think they are also in the USA.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

m_azingrace said:


> All of the above.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

You might want to add Nordic Mart to the mix. Their Fabel yarn isn't expensive.


----------



## 7knitties (Nov 4, 2011)

Cookie1955 said:


> Do you know if they ship to Canada?


Yes. I've gotten several orders with them. Be prepared for your yarn to be stuck in customs for up to a week however.


----------



## Eltviller (Dec 13, 2016)

I like the Wool Warehouse in the UK for sock yarn. They have great prices on quality yarns (especially after the recent drop of the sterling) and ship to the US for only 2.99 (it's free within the UK). I also find their website informative and easy to navigate which really speeds up the shopping experience -- for those of us who don't want to be bogged down for hours on one online purchase!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

ilmacheryl said:


> I have bought from Knit Picks. The yarn is good and affordable. And, they have sales & closeouts, as do Webs and Paradise fibers.


Yes, yes, yes


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Reading all the responses are like eye-candy. And here I am trying not to buy any more until I've reduced my stash.
I will keep them all in mind just in case. Thanks to everyone who posted here. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## knitnshirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Of the yarn I buy online I order from Deramores the most. Their yarn selection is good, and prices are comparable or less than other stores.

What I like most about Deramores is that I can specify what country currency to show prices; I can look at the prices in Canadian $s and don't have to try to figure out exchange rate. So many sites, including ones in Canada, show their prices in $US, and since the exchange rate can change daily I sometimes end up paying more than expected. 

If I order more than $75 it's free shipping (to Canada).


----------



## bbqbert1209 (Sep 1, 2015)

I used Mary maxim and EBay for purchashing yarn at affordable prices.


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

Cookie1955 said:


> Do you know if they ship to Canada?


yes they do but i have been caught with customs and brokerage fees which makes it not worth while. It tripled the price and I only ordered $25 worth, and what made it worse was I did not like the yarn.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Over here in Australia their is Bendigo Woollen Mill they do ship oversea's they have wonderful wool.
I also love Knit picks 

Welcome to the forum


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

iShirl said:


> I use a #3 weight yarn (sometimes called "Sport" but sometimes it's sold as #2 yarn, rather thin).


 Sport would now be classed as a #2 yarn; it used to be the wt between Baby/Fingering and Worsted (decades ago until the turn of the century) but DK (#3) has been inserted between Sport & Worsted. There are many many more wt choices now than when I started--and I'm happy to see the changes!


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Nanamel14 said:


> Over here in Australia their is Bendigo Woollen Mill they do ship oversea's they have wonderful wool.
> I also love Knit picks
> 
> Welcome to the forum


 They were very obliging and sent me all of their colors cards. I never did order from them as the colors were of course different from what the computer monitor shows, but they treated me as if I'd ordered several hundred $$ of product.


----------



## shermangirl (Nov 18, 2016)

I've been pleased with Wool Warehouse in the UK. Great selection and prices, and they have a special deal on shipping to the US going on right now. I particularly like the UK sites for their big selection of DK yarns, something seldom seen here in the States. Similar to sport yarns, and baby yarns, but very large selections of colors and brands. They are becoming my favorites very quickly. I just looked and Stylecraft Special DK is right at $2.00(US) for a 100 gram ball.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I purchase a great deal from DROPS and I use their patterns also. Very, very reasonably priced and they often have sales.


----------



## wjwitch (Jan 15, 2013)

Webs or Knit Picks


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

I've always found Deramores very helpful. 
My orders have always been delivered very quickly. The cotton yarn and cubic needles I bought recently were with a great discount and I saved quite a lot.
They are UK based but I've read on KP that they ship to the US and earlier someone who lives in Canada mentioned buying from them.
Definitely worth checking their website.


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

I love Deramores and Wool Warehouse in UK.


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Did not read through all 8 or so pages of replies, but I like Little Knits.


----------



## lindalink (May 3, 2016)

KnitPicks, Webs, Ice yarn from Turkey is OK quality not a good as the others, in my opinion


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

I think that this very much depends where you are. I am in Australia and I buy a lot of my sock yarn from Ice Yarns in Turkey. Their sock yarn is very reliable and shipping is not too bad. I find that shipping is very high from US sources like Little Knits. They have very nice yarns but shipping makes their cost too high. Same with most UK sources and time for delivery is also a factor. I buy most other yarn from Bendigo knitting Mills in Australia, they have fabulous quality and the yarn mostly comes in 200 Gm. Balls. They ship worldwide, I am not sure of costs to US/UK but you could send an email to ask.i have found Wool Warehouse in UK very good also for sock yarn, they have a good range of colours. Same problem with shipping though.


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

Susanmryan said:


> Spotlight or lincraft in Australia


I have found Spotlight to have mostly junk, and unreliable. Their stores vary with stock and sell out quickly.Lincraft have closed their doors.


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

Susanmryan said:


> Spotlight or lincraft in Australia


Lin raft is now closed, and Spotlight is very patchy with stock, try Bendigo.


----------



## Karen1956 (Dec 13, 2016)

I use Herrschners.com. I don't have anywhere close to me that is reasonable either. They have a wide range of yarns and a nice clearance section that changes every week. I find the prices are usually cheaper than in stores and it is nice not having to lug the yarn back home, as I don't drive and have to rely on public transportation. They have yarn from several different manufactures and I find they are cheaper here than on the other manufactures websites. I have never been disappointed with this website.
Good Luck.
Karen


----------



## knitterang (Feb 16, 2016)

I am so envious of those of you who live in either the U.K. or the U.S. as it's really expensive to shop online stores in either of your countries. The dollar is quite low against both currencies. I went to the Soho yarn site, loved the yarn, but wow, the expense is prohibitive. I do use Knitpicks, but after looking at some of the sites recommended in this blog topic, well, I am really wanting some of the beautiful yarns available. No, Santa Claus doesn't quite get it.


----------



## Sampymom (Feb 10, 2014)

I love Mary Maxim and Knitpicks. Both reputable companies.


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

where do you live? then we can direct you.


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

LoveKnitting and KnitPicks are my favorite, although I've gotten some great deals from Herschnerrs, too.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

http://knitpicks.com have very pretty yarns and they are reasonably priced. Their needles are great also great.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

I purchase yarns online from Webs, Knit Picks, Little Knits, and Craftsy to name a few.

Rhonda


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

I purchase yarns online from, Webs, Knit Picks, Little Knits, and Craftsy.


----------



## Mwende (Aug 12, 2015)

ilmacheryl said:


> I have bought from Knit Picks. The yarn is good and affordable. And, they have sales & closeouts, as do Webs and Paradise fibers.


I love Knit Picks. Excellent customer service, love the yarn, prices are good, etc., etc. I am a fan.

Kate


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

When ordering on line I usually use Knit Picks or Webs.


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

Webs yarn.
Yarn.com
Amazing place, love them. Their "house" yarn, the Valley Yarns, are a very good quality. They have many sales, weekly specials, discontinued sales etc.


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

My online sources are Yarnspirations, Webs, Jimmy Beans Wool and Churchmouse. In my opinion, that list goes from the least expensive to pricier but higher quality yarns.

I love visiting Churchmouse, so usually if I'm ordering from them online it's because I want to add to something I bought when I was in their shop.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

ilmacheryl said:


> I have bought from Knit Picks. The yarn is good and affordable. And, they have sales & closeouts, as do Webs and Paradise fibers.


 :sm24:


----------



## Evel (Oct 2, 2011)

Lesa's Loops. She is a personal friend of mine and has great yarn and deals. I vouch for her????????.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

http://www.knitting-warehouse.com/collections/yarn#.Vzi_h_krLIU


----------



## rodandbarb (Jun 11, 2012)

You might try Noble Knits. They have daily specials and free shipping in the US.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Nlspier said:


> Can anyone suggest good sources to buy yarn on-line? We don't have a local yarn shop in my area, and I'd like to find a little more variety of yarns than at the chain stores. Resonable prices would be helpful too. I seem to remember a discussion about this in the past, and someone mentioned a good source, possibly from Turkey?
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions, and for all the interesting and helpful ideas everyone so generously shares!


I did mention a couple of sources previously...but finally remembered one that I wanted to let you know of: https://www.yarnfactoryoutlet.com/ ... If I can remember any others will post again.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

It depends on where you live we have an exceptional LYS who do online orders. www.thewoolinn.com.au, or there is Bendigo Yarns in Melbourne who do online orders, Love Knitting, Deramores, ebay. There are so many to choose from, even the Shetland Islands in Scotland, but you have to see whether it is worth it from the postage point of view.


----------



## shermangirl (Nov 18, 2016)

You know, I love how the internet has brought such wonderful products into our lives. Not too many years ago, ordering yarn from the UK, or the Shetland Islands, or Australia was just not available to us. Just the idea of ordering yarn was pretty unheard of. Does anyone else do the silly thing that I do? When I find a yarn outlet, or any other online store from outside the US, I Google it, just to see where it is. If I'm lucky there is a street view, and I can "walk" down the sidewalk or drive past the location. The other day, I found one, a tiny place, where they actually had the Google feature where you could see inside the store. I was in heaven for a moment, and wanted to join the ladies who were shopping there!


----------



## shermangirl (Nov 18, 2016)

mavisb said:


> It depends on where you live we have an exceptional LYS who do online orders. www.thewoolinn.com.au, or there is Bendigo Yarns in Melbourne who do online orders, Love Knitting, Deramores, ebay. There are so many to choose from, even the Shetland Islands in Scotland, but you have to see whether it is worth it from the postage point of view.


Do you know this place is listed on Trip Advisor! 
https://www.tripadvisor.com/Attraction_Review-g580476-d8618356-Reviews-The_Wool_Inn-Penrith_Greater_Sydney_New_South_Wales.html


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Webs in general for me.


----------



## Christhilf (Sep 28, 2016)

I live in WV and having nothing but a Walmart for yarn. I have been very pleased with quality and quick delivery from Herrschners. They have great sales and times of free shipping. My knitting is for grandchildren and charity so I use a lot of acricylic yarns, but they do have more expensive lines and also carry the new cakes of yarn. Hope this will help.


----------



## NEcrafter51943 (Dec 11, 2016)

Hello: The yarn supplier in Turkey is Yarn Paradise. On the internet go to: yarnparadise.com I just bought some metallic yarn on sale, very low price, a great deal. However, the shipping cost was $20 by UPS to me in Nebraska. It did arrive in 2 days, just like they promised. I've emailed them to find out how to lower the shipping costs if at all possible. I'm hoping USPS by parcel post or ground or something a lot cheaper.


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

Nlspier said:


> Can anyone suggest good sources to buy yarn on-line? We don't have a local yarn shop in my area, and I'd like to find a little more variety of yarns than at the chain stores. Resonable prices would be helpful too. I seem to remember a discussion about this in the past, and someone mentioned a good source, possibly from Turkey?
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions, and for all the interesting and helpful ideas everyone so generously shares!


Hi Nlspier I buy from Bendigo Woolen Mills in Australia, prices are GREAT and I believe they ship overseas at very reasonable rates too!


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

Susanmryan said:


> Spotlight or lincraft in Australia


Hi Susanmryan our local Lincraft in Penrith NSW has just closed down - such a shame they were good. I agree Spotlight is another good one!


----------



## Rita Gaudiello (Apr 2, 2016)

If you are in the US try smileysyarns.com. They have lots of close out yarns starting at 99 cents. They are in New York. In the past I've gotten high end Italian yarn that was $18 a skein for 99 cents. I have received my yarn in 2 days when I order. Click the button that says internet sales.


----------



## NEcrafter51943 (Dec 11, 2016)

After researching shipping costs for yarn orders from yarnparadise.com in Turkey. I originally thought UPS at $20 US (Express, 2-day delivery) for my one package of 12 skeins (2.4 lbs) was too high. Well I learned that is the LEAST expensive option available. U.S. Postal Service was $36 up to $175 depending on how fast you wanted it. So, the purchase I made was VERY reasonable. I also checked a lot of yarn sources to compare prices and could not find one with a comparable end price for the fancy yarn I purchased. Just my experience.


----------

